# How old are y'all?



## Hoosier (Jun 26, 2004)

I was wondering what the age range is here.  Post your age and the length of time you were in the scorpion/bug hobby.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 26, 2004)

I am 19 turning 20 this October.  Hobby time: 2 weeks


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm 19 and bought my first emperor about a month and a half ago


----------



## PIter (Jun 26, 2004)

15 born January 8th been keeping scorpions since Christmas (6 months).


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 26, 2004)

im 17 :O
apparently my message is too short,  this should lengthen it a little bit


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm 37 years old, I think I was 17 when I got my first scorpion.


----------



## Runaway987 (Jun 26, 2004)

19 years old in the hobby for 3 weeks.


----------



## JPost (Jun 26, 2004)

17

First scorpion 2 years ago.


----------



## pandinus (Jun 26, 2004)

16, born on October 15, 1987
i have been keeping scorps since early April.


----------



## rafasani (Jun 26, 2004)

i am 21..
i don´t have any scorps (yet   ) but i´ve been keeping spiders for 8/9 months now...


----------



## genious_gr (Jun 26, 2004)

I turned 18 last month.
I've been keeping bugs for 7-8 years, but only got my first scorpion last year


----------



## Scorpiove (Jun 26, 2004)

I turned 22 on may 20th.


----------



## tarantulakeeper (Jun 26, 2004)

52
and I got my first tarantula in January, 1998 for my classroom. Then a parent gave me a pair of Emperor scorpions. Unfortunately they're gone now but I'd like get another one.  I have 140 tarantulas now.   John

PS, PIter and I share a birthday.


----------



## eksong (Jun 26, 2004)

21, turning 22 soon and still an undergrad, how embarrassing.

I've been in the invert hobby since the beginning of this year, not a very long time.  My first (and only) scorps are my 3 emp babies purchased about 3 months ago.  I am not sure I will be purchasing scorps in the near future; these little babies are great, but they spend too much time underground for me to justify another buy.


----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 26, 2004)

eksong said:
			
		

> 21, turning 22 soon and still an undergrad, how embarrassing.


Umm ... 24.  Should be graduating soon, though.    I always think I've been in the hobby forever, but when I actually break it down I got my first scorpions about four years ago.  Had reptiles before that.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 26, 2004)

eksong, if I'm not mistaken emperors are a good deal less... "on crack" than some of the more aggressive species.. which is why they're recommended as good starters. 

If you move up the aggression ladder a bit you may find them to be more to your liking.


----------



## CIRE (Jun 26, 2004)

19 going on 20 in a couple weeks. No scorps yet, but I did buy 3 beautiful baby Ts today though!


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm 35 and got my first scorpions about 12 years ago and have been in and out of the hobby in a limited way until about three years ago...now I'm in really deep...65+ scorpions not counting babies 21+ species and no end in sight.  Definitely trying to get into the more scientific end of the hobby as well.

I prefer to collect most of my scorpions now...much more fun and much more satisfying to find them yourself...plus you get to hang out in some beautiful terrain and see all the other critters out there as well.

John
];')


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm 15, been into scorps for about a year now, was studying them on the internet sinse i was 13


----------



## Tim R. (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm 37, been in the hobby about 4 years now.


----------



## Deadly1 (Jun 26, 2004)

Im 28 been scorping for a year now..........started all wrong, first scorps were A.Australis (3) and some LQs. But not to fear Im smarter then the average bear and twice as careful. Ive done mass amounts of research prior to purchasing any of them and Id like to think Im comfortable when dealing with them. Now I have 3 A. Australis 1 Female LQ and about 24 babies from which she gave birth, oh and one Hottenota Tri.


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jun 26, 2004)

Im 20, turning 21 September 19th. I've had scorpions for a little over a year now, and I've been keeping T's for a little over a moth or two.


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 26, 2004)

I wish I had started all wrong and gotten A australius and LQs first.  That would have been great.. hehe.

Ah well, as it stands, I will be waiting quite a bit to pick any of those up.


----------



## pandinus (Jun 26, 2004)

Fergrim,
not to get off topic, but what does "I <3 kugellager" mean?


----------



## Fergrim (Jun 26, 2004)

Doh, sorry.  <3 ='s a sideways heart.  So it's like I *heart* Kugellager.. which is like I "love" kugellager but in a much more friendly, casual kinda way.  hehe...

It's internet speak..

I'm an internet gaming geek before I'm a scorpion fanatic


----------



## pandinus (Jun 26, 2004)

Fergrim said:
			
		

> Doh, sorry.  <3 ='s a sideways heart.  So it's like I *heart* Kugellager.. which is like I "love" kugellager but in a much more friendly, casual kinda way.  hehe...
> 
> It's internet speak..
> 
> I'm an internet gaming geek before I'm a scorpion fanatic


aww, aren't we friendly...
almost to a disturbing amount, but still, awww....


----------



## Highlander (Jun 27, 2004)

I am turning 15 on July 5th Ive only been keeping scorps for about 1 week now but have about 9 years with herps.


----------



## Frostbyte (Jun 27, 2004)

Im 33 .. good round number .. had scorps for 3 years. Ha Ha .. I got mine cause I was afraid of spiders and wanted to break that fear ! Now I have 7 scorps , 12 tarantulas and a snake . Mission accomplished !


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jun 27, 2004)

im 25, march 20th here, been into scorps for just over 2 years, had an emp first, then he passed away, then about a year later, i got some more scorps and now i have 20, 9 different species, just for my first centipede yesterday, S. Subspinipes, vietnamese centipede, awesome animal indeed

i have about 4 or so more scorps on my 'must have list' then ill get into breeding and scientific studies about them

got scorps over snakes because i couldnt feed mice to snakes, crickets to scorps works fine for me, now with the centipede, im gonna have to throw it a few fuzzies every now and then, then adult mice or big roaches when its older

Wolvie


----------



## tarsier (Jun 27, 2004)

*age*

im 28,  started keeping scorps about 5 months ago   

ive got 4 now,  an emp, a heterometrus and couple of lychas


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Jun 27, 2004)

im ummm :?  39 (and still bad with math)
been doin scorps for 15 -16 years now, started otu with the little forest mordax i find round here n got my first emperor 13 years ago


----------



## Richard_uk (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm 27 (march 28th) and have been collecting for just over 4 years.  I have decided to take the hobby a little further this year and try to learn a little more about scorpion anatomy and taxonomy.  It has become crystal clear since I began collecting that what you may buy listed as one species most probably isn't.  It will be a long and bumpy road, but I hope to get there some day!!


----------



## Mr. X (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm 21, turning 22 octobre 30th, i've been in the scorp for a little more than 2 years now...i really want to go further in the hobby, but as long as i stay at my parent's house i cant have more than 4...my parents hate them :8o 

xav


----------



## G. Carnell (Jun 27, 2004)

LOL, my dad originally said "ok  you can have one" (3rd inst emperor)
and now ive got 30+


----------



## alex (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm 16. Been keeping scorpions for one year.


----------



## pandinus (Jun 27, 2004)

i am so suprised, i would have thought i was by far the youngest, but it would appear to be otherwise. The fact that so many of us are minors also explains the under-representation of scorps this year at the ATS.


----------



## xalbinox (Jun 27, 2004)

uh umm hmmmmmm I'm 25 got my first T' when I was about 18 so thats  like um 6-7 years started out with an A. avic. and a G. rosea and now I'm a pokie freak still saving for the P. metallica though


----------



## JDub (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm 17, got my first scorp about a month ago. today im getting a desert hairy. so i have 2 in total  1 emp and 1 desert hairy


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jun 27, 2004)

looks like I'm the 'oldie' here! I'm 41, have been in the tarantula hobby since 2001, and into scorps for the last year. I only have 5 currently, but I am becoming more and more fascinated by them. If I ever get the T numbers down a bit, I might buy a few more scorps


----------



## darrelldlc (Jun 28, 2004)

I am 30 years old, April 8th.  I've been fascinated with snakes, lizards and scorpions for a long time, have been keeping scorpions for only about 2 years now.  Definately want to further my education maybe towards toxicology.  I do have a fear of spiders,  but keeping scorpions and learning about different invertebrates is helping me get over my "arachnophobia" now I can traipse around at night and catch tarantulas with no fear.
Darrell.


----------



## Kaos (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm 24, birthday 1. April. Been keeping scorps for a little over 1,5 year. I now have around 50 scorps: 18 species, around 80 tarantulas: 16 species, 4 scolopendras: 2 species,   20 Mantids: 2 species ++ 
It's a growing collection


----------



## Fausta (Jun 28, 2004)

I am 37 and have kept scorpions since I was 10 or 11, bringing them home from the Mojave desert each time my parents took me out there.
Kelly


----------



## 423 (Jun 28, 2004)

Turning 24 this summer, got my first scorpion about two years ago. Didn't start buying any more until this spring though.


----------



## Melmoth (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm 50. Been keeping T's for over 20 years. Scorps on and off for 7 years.Currently keeping Emps, pandinus cavimanus and a hadrurus Arizon.The Desert Hairy is my fave, intend to get more of these  I also keep scolopendra,been into pedes for about 2 years.


----------



## Steven (Jun 28, 2004)

27 years old.
keeping bugs since mmm,... guess about 17 years
scorpions only for a week orso   , scolo's, spiders and T's for aprox. 7 years.


----------



## J0A7Y06 (Jun 28, 2004)

32 years old. Got my first scorpions when i was 16
Jay


----------



## Brian S (Jun 28, 2004)

I am 35 years old. I have had scorps for 1 1/2 years now.


----------



## Jada Dark (Jun 28, 2004)

i'm 16 and i'll be 17 august 25th, been keeping scorps for about a week now. didn't really do any studying before i bought my emp. i just wanted and i got it. but not to worry i take keeping animals very seriously. i've had a little bit of everything. but i'm just starting arachnids might move to centipedes in a few months, it's according to how much money i get and how many my parents will let me have


----------



## siucfi (Jun 28, 2004)

Im 23 and have been collecting Ts for about 10 months, I am now up to 13 T's.


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jun 29, 2004)

Am 23,just keep the usual 30/40 tarantulas, 5 or 6 buthids(best of all scorps ive ever seen,especially the old world ones) and a couple of pedes.


----------



## alex (Jun 29, 2004)

The way I see it, scorpion keeping isn't depending on the age, it's the knowledge that matter.


----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 29, 2004)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> buthids(best of all scorps ive ever seen,especially the old world ones)


You should give Liochelidae a chance.  Pretty much diametrically opposite to Buthidae in every way, but probably my favourite family.  On the other hand, stick to Buthidae -- more Liochelidae for me. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## ArNT1 (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm turning 16 very soon    Don't have any scorps yet because of moving and I want to learn as much about them as possible before I get scorpions.


----------



## fatbloke (Jun 29, 2004)

im 32 been keeping scorpions on and off for about 4 years

john


----------



## PIter (Jun 29, 2004)

Fatbloke, you got that name from the editor of White Dwarf?
 (sorry off tread)


----------



## fatbloke (Jun 29, 2004)

PIter said:
			
		

> Fatbloke, you got that name from the editor of White Dwarf?
> (sorry off tread)


nope its because i drink alot of beer  

john


----------



## larsen (Jun 29, 2004)

Im 34 and got my first scorpions about 6 years ago, today i have more than 70 scorps and more it wil be


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 29, 2004)

J0A7Y06 said:
			
		

> 32 years old. Got my first scorpions when i was 16
> Jay


Welcome to arachnoboards!, it's good to have more Europeans joining, I hope that you will visit frequently. 16 years is a lot.


----------



## Goliath (Jun 29, 2004)

23, born October 15, 1980. Been keeps inverts since I was twelve.

Mike


----------



## mostasteless (Jun 30, 2004)

23, born Oct. 31st, I got my first Scorpion when I was 15.


----------



## Peloquin (Jun 30, 2004)

34- Jan 1st '70.


----------



## Zach33 (Jul 1, 2004)

I've just recently turned 20.  I've got started about 4 months ago with a T, and am expecting 2 emp scorps on tuesday.


----------



## karen_in_aspen (Jul 1, 2004)

*I'm 37*

I'm 37 and didn't get hip to arthropods til last Christmas, when I got my first Gr.  What an eye-opening esperience!!! I'm happy I got the "bug" [bah-haha]
karen_in_aspen


----------



## Scorpie (Jul 1, 2004)

im 14 and got my first u.yaschenkoi 3 years ago. its now my aim to to get all the urodicus species. ive already got all the knowen ones but there are thought to be more then 20 morphs and undiscoved species. and i only have 2 of those. .


----------



## ldcsteelers (Jul 1, 2004)

35 Will be 36 next month, got my first scorp <emp> when I was around 22 or so.  Had a bunch till I met my GF 10 years ago.  She wouldnt let me buy anymore  :8o  So I got out of the hobby till recentlly when I snuck an bought a desert hairy and an L.Q.  this spring.  I now have 7 L.q. plus some new babys, 3 A.a. <one looks to be gravid now> and 1 fine emp male.


----------



## cichlidsman (Jul 1, 2004)

i am 25 and have 4 t's got my first around 2-3 years ago, but had lizerds since i was young. i have a 24-25" juv iguana, and lots of fish, 2 dogs and a cat. a real funney farm.


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 2, 2004)

*As old as I tell you*

23, feel 33

Been keeping Tarantulas for 2 years and scorps for about 2 months. I wouldn't call either of them bugs, to me bugs are pests, and I have much love and respect for my little venomous bastards.


----------



## Whitdadie (Jul 3, 2004)

Im 21 and got my first scorpion when i was about 10 or 11.  Have kept a small number of herps/inverts since then.  I enjoy learning about them, informing friends about them, and getting them into herps and inverts most of all.  Right now i have an A. Australis and a plain ol' Leopard Gecko.


----------



## OldHag (Jul 3, 2004)

36, and had scorpions and tarantulas on and off all my life... 
Right now I have one female emperor...she ate the male. 3 C. vittatus and one had babies so...a LOT of babies. 
16 Tarantulas, Dermestid colony. Hercules beetle larvae, Hissers, Millipedes, and assorted pill bugs sowbugs and Slugs...yes....slugs..OH and snails  
A breeding colony of leopard geckos, Kenyan sandboas, and rubber boas..I think I got everything..

Michelle

OH and 3 kids


----------



## leiurus (Jul 3, 2004)

i'm 14. 
But I'm like a 15 years person  
I got my first scorpion when I was 14!
Now, I have 3 of them...
Dom


----------



## conway (Jul 4, 2004)

14, 15 in feb   lol


----------



## dotdman (Jul 6, 2004)

19, I've been in the arachnid hobby since I was 6 (started out with local wolf spiders and Lat macs), got my first tarantula when I was 7 (a Grammostola rosea) and began keeping scorpions a few years ago (my mother was terrified of them for the longest time, but we have a sort of "don't ask/don't tell" pet policy enacted at the moment... she doesn't want to know what's living casually inside of that 29 gallon desert setup on my nightstand and I don't blame her ).


----------



## NYbirdEater (Jul 6, 2004)

OldHag said:
			
		

> 36, and had scorpions and tarantulas on and off all my life...
> Right now I have one female emperor...she ate the male. 3 C. vittatus and one had babies so...a LOT of babies.
> 16 Tarantulas, Dermestid colony. Hercules beetle larvae, Hissers, Millipedes, and assorted pill bugs sowbugs and Slugs...yes....slugs..OH and snails
> A breeding colony of leopard geckos, Kenyan sandboas, and rubber boas..I think I got everything..
> ...


hardly an old hag


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 6, 2004)

I am 31 and have had scorps for 4 years. Been collecting bugs for 5. Yes mostly millipedes. Have Emperor and Red claws.


----------



## Odorachnid13 (Jul 6, 2004)

29 and still not sure I'll survive my twenties   Started collecting scorps 1 1/2 yrs. ago, when I inherited my first pregnant C. exilicauda.  I have 5 of the babies, as well as an emperor and a red-claw, and hope to get a few more species soon...


----------



## Highlander (Jul 6, 2004)

For the longest time I thought I was the youngest on the board.


----------



## protheus (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok, well I'm 26; been keeping emperors since February. (4 months?)

Always thought scorpions were cool animals, but hadn't considered that you could keep one as a pet until then.

Chris


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 11, 2004)

age 21 been in the hobby for 3 years, but have been interested since I was a young child but my parents wouldn't let me keep creepy pets,this included snakes and lizards


----------



## Elk (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm 22, wil be 23 in November.  I don't currently have any scorpions, I will be getting an Emperor soon.  I have 256 gallons worth of aquariums in my house.  My mom said she would kill me if I set up another fish tank so I decided to use one of my spare 5 gallons for a scorp.  I also have two rats, had them for about a year now.


----------



## Kali (Jul 13, 2004)

also 24, been keeping exotics for around 6 years, tarantulas for 2 years and scorpions only in the last 10 months or so. also a student (it just never seems to end! ;P )


kristin


----------



## habeas scorpius (Jul 14, 2004)

i'm 25, and i studied scorpions in school as an EEB major, but i got my first pet scorpion half a year ago when i stopped having roommates.  i probably won't have roommates from now on...


----------



## NrthCstInverts (Jul 15, 2004)

lessee here, ill be 30 this year... so that means ive had reptiles , amphibs, and Mostly Inverts for about 14 years


----------



## XblondieX (Oct 29, 2004)

19 almost 20 in a few months.... Don't really have any spiders they scare me and thats why I'm trying to learn more about them cuz one of my friends is really into them.... I like scorpions but dont think id hold one, and i love reptiles i have a small leopard gecko named Sticki and he is always sitting on me hes great


----------



## Arachnid Hank (Oct 29, 2004)

Im 22, turning 23 december the 8th. I have been keeping two H.arizonensis for about 2 months now. And these are my first


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Oct 29, 2004)

I am 17, turning 18 next month! Been keeping scorpions since 15!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm 29, I currently have 1 scorpion 2 tarantula's and a snake.


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Oct 30, 2004)

21, stared a year ago with a H. Spinifer, been a while since it died.  I've since graduated to a lovely Spadix couple and 4 baby Vittatus's, now at 4th instar.  And as soon as spring comes, I'm hoping to expand the collection yet again.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 30, 2004)

slightly younger than God, slightly older than dirt 
Rev


----------



## edt (Oct 30, 2004)

20 y.o.,  had my first emp when I was 13, then the one I've got now at 16.

You seem to have a harder time buying carb. cleaner at walmart than scorps at Reptile Shows (though I've only bought P. cavinumus and H. spadix) and pet stores (P. imp).

Had a foray with herps for about 3 years, but had to get out due to time constraints, space, and college etc., good fun with that though.  Scorps are more minatureized, and the roaches take less space and effort than rats for sure.  Everything can fit in my room with ease, though the damn Hadrurus's are noisy at night!

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Satanika (Oct 30, 2004)

Just turned 32 yesterday (Oct. 29th). Been in the hobby since the early '90's.

Debby


----------



## Wiplash_2004 (Oct 30, 2004)

i'm 12 and i have one emp and plan to buy more i have had my scorp for about 5 months. :clap:


----------



## Scylla (Oct 30, 2004)

*45*

Please, oh please, tell me I'm not the oldest one here!!!!


----------



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Oct 30, 2004)

Scylla said:
			
		

> Please, oh please, tell me I'm not the oldest one here!!!!



I highly doubt that, I think I saw a profile of a 60 year old... YIKES..Better not get stung!!


----------

